# 30 Gallon Planted



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just bought the Current USA 65 watt for my 30 gallon I plan to plant. This will give me roughly 2.16wpg. Not sure what the K is as it was used before and he put "brand new bulbs" in for me. I plan to have about 20-30 blyxa japonica, 10-15 blyxa aubertii and a couple of ruffle swords. With a 7 inch Serrasalmus Rhombeus in the tank. My question is will I need CO2? I really dont want to have to get it but if it is really, really needed I guess I'll have to. Im also going to be using soilmaster for substrate, and I'm not sure about dosing stuff yet, still have alot of reading to do. Any other advice will really help as I am a newbie trying to learn!:tea:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc. The temperature of the bulbs should be between around 5500K - 10000K. Just be sure it's not actinic. I can't tell you from personal experience if Blyxas will grow without CO2, but my gut feeling is you'll have some problems. You might consider using Excel for a carbon source, if you don't want to go CO2.

Your tank will be fairly low light, and as such, should not require high dosing. But you will need to dose some. Check out the stickies in the fert forum and do specific searches for your questions.

Here's some references which you might find helpful:
DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction
Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...m-plants/14684-new-tank-set-up-parts-1-a.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...perpetual-preservation-system-new-tables.html

Again, welcome to apc!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I run one of my tanks without CO2, its also right about 2wpg. I struggled for a few months with it because I was considering it low light and low tech. I could'nt find a 'happy place' for it until I change my thinking about it and adopted a modified medium light, medium tech methodology.

It's a 46g with a 96w CF giving 2.09wpg. I dose 3 ml per day of EXCEL and this has worked wonders. The plants grow at a moderate pace and are algae free.

I also dose a modified EI regime: half the dosage recommended for high light, and I skip a day. For instance: Mon - Macro, Tue - Micros, Wed - Nothing, again, Thurs - Macro, Fri - Micros, Sat - Nothing. I also do water changes every three weeks with moderate pruning. Although it is heavily planted I've limited stem plants, more rosette and ephiphtes. This was to help limit the pruning and make it a less time demanding. (My 75g already _hogs_ my time)

Also, I'm w/ Burt and have my doubts about how happy and productive Blyxa will be without good CO2 injection. You won't know until you try sometimes but in a new tank stocking more sure-bets initially maybe help get the tank off to a good start and balanced quickly.

Plants which grow well in this 46g:
Aponogeton crispus
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
C. wendtii 'Tropica' - lots as a foreground
Java Fern - lace leaf, regular, and narrow leaf.
(the narrow leaf grows VERY slow here although quickly in my high tech)
Nymphaea lotus var. rubra
Echinodorus horemanni
E. 'Ozelot'

Stems:
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' (in one corner)
Ceratopteris thalictroides (in the other corner)

My idea is using the stems to help as a nutritive sponge to keep the water healthier between changes as I've a heavy fish load. I actually grow two clumps of the Ceratopteris in the back corner behind the Sword plant stuck to the glass with suction cups! Then when I need to reduce its volume I'm not disturbing the substrate because it gets so many roots when planted.

From time to time I introduce one or two new plant varieties on a trial basis 
to see if I find another plant for this set up. Right now I'm auditioning snippets of Ranunculus inundatus and Myriophyllum mattogrossense.

However, enough about the no CO2, I'm really wondering whether 30 gals is enough for a 7" fish??? Check out this thread by Joe who's in my local plant club. He's keeping a Serrasalmus as well and seemed to think his fish needed more room. Although his set up is high light he's taken some great photos of his fish you don't want to miss:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/29853-75g-tank.html


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I plan to dose with whatever needed. But someone give me some hope that this will work...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First make sure that the bulb you have is a plant bulb (5500k-10000k), should be stamped on the bulb. 

The Blyxa plants you've listed require a medium to medium high light to grow to their full potential. You're ligting is considered on the lower end of the scale. In addition these plants do much better if C02 is injected. I think these plants will do ok with the equipment you have now, but will not flourish. 

IMO, if you want to go without injecting C02 and using the wattage you have now, then I would pick plants that are more suited for that enviorment. In other words go with a low tech/low light setup.

If you do decide not to use C02 then use Seachem excel (carbon source), however it does not compare to injecting C02. 

Check out our "Plantfinder", located on the above navigation bar at the top of the page.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Alrighty guys, I found two cheap CO2 systems on DRSFOSTERSMITH, probably not the best but should be adequate for my 30 gallon. Here are the links.

Live Plant Aquarium Care: CO2 System for Live Plants

CO2 Natural Plant System

Now, as mentioned above I am pretty determined to do this setup as I think it would look alittle better than really good! Using flourite substrate, 2.16wpg of 10,000k light, and either of these CO2 systems(which ever is recommended by you guys), dosing whatever I need to dose, can I make this dream tank work and flourish?!Thanks guys


----------

